# SICK RHOM



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

My Rhom seems to have no balance today, when he moves his head is down, some times he moves crazy, in circles from top to bottom of tank. It looks great ph 7 ammonia is 0, no's is 0. please help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Need closer picture to possibly reveal something.

I speak from experience that some P owners can see something wrong that others cant.

I have had Ps do this, common when they are sick. I don't think it points out to a specific illness.

Hope your P gets better!


----------



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

77gp454 said:


> Need closer picture to possibly reveal something.
> 
> I speak from experience that some P owners can see something wrong that others cant.
> 
> ...


Found the problem, a bad heater, I swim funny if I were getting shocked too lol. But thanks anyway.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

ooh! ^


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

heaters dont shock fish because the tank is grounded.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

steve2 said:


> Need closer picture to possibly reveal something.
> 
> I speak from experience that some P owners can see something wrong that others cant.
> 
> ...


Found the problem, a bad heater, I swim funny if I were getting shocked too lol. But thanks anyway.
[/quote]

Thats a good point. They don't get shocked in the sense like we would because our feet touch the ground but a short circuit would definately mess with a fish's equillibrium imo. makes total sense to me.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Im sure the current would effect the fishes lateral line wouoldnt it..................................as that works on a electrical nervous system....


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dezboy said:


> Im sure the current would effect the fishes lateral line wouoldnt it..................................as that works on a electrical nervous system....


yeah, that's what i was thinking, the lateral line is very sensitive to well... everything, electromagnetic fields, pressure, current everything, something abnormal in the environment would throw him off. researchers do "shock " fish in lakes , ponds etc. to stun them and get them to float to the surface. basically the same thing on a smaller scale. besides, i thought you needed a grounding probe "IN" the tank to ground it.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

a broken heater would not result in the piranha getting shocked directly because the tank is not grounded. I have had several heaters break with no effect to the fish. Also the lateral line would not be the cause of a fish swimming funny, the lateral lines primary function is to sense vibrations and movements in the sounding water. In addition what's the deal with his eye in the picture? Is it some sort of glare caused by reflection, or it is actually exhibiting that whitish opaque color?


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

most all heathers have saftey shut offs on . the tank temp plumbited over night then the light was off (if it was off).. hell be alrite.. and uu probably noticed this first thing in the morning when u turned on the ligjt.. so 1 he was just wakeing up and 2 the temp was LOW


----------



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

waldron said:


> most all heathers have saftey shut offs on . the tank temp plumbited over night then the light was off (if it was off).. hell be alrite.. and uu probably noticed this first thing in the morning when u turned on the ligjt.. so 1 he was just wakeing up and 2 the temp was LOW


It is dead but thanks all for info.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry for the loss. While the heater was on and you put your hand in the tank if you did not feel a shock than there was no short.


----------



## steve2 (Dec 23, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Sorry for the loss. While the heater was on and you put your hand in the tank if you did not feel a shock than there was no short.


Felt no shock!


----------

